# my african has a problem and i have no clue.



## roman_back (May 8, 2007)

is this a tumor or what, i tested my water all parameters are fine. the fish still eats good and is active. he doesn't seem to even notice. but it is gettin worse. please tell me what this is.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It's kind of hard to tell from the pics. Are those two seperate "bumps" (for lack of a better word)?

How long has he had this?

Have you treated with anything?

Has it been an open sore all along?


----------



## roman_back (May 8, 2007)

yea the one on the right started first and the one on the left has just come about in the past week or so. he has had this for about a month and i havent treated it with anything but salt and high heat. i dont know what it is so its hard for me to treat. and he has had the sore for almost a month.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I would move him to a hospital tank and try some erythromycin or sulfa for 7 days, to see if there are any improvements. After that, I'd follow up with daily water changes and Melafix for a week or so.


----------



## roman_back (May 8, 2007)

what is it?


----------



## roman_back (May 8, 2007)

what is it? and is it contagous?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I don't know what it is. All I can tell you is that the part that is open is susceptible to infection, which is why I advised treating with the antibiotics.

It could even be parasitic, and the open area is where the parasite came out of the body of the fish.

So, yes, it could be contagious, but without more to go on, this is just my best guess as to where to start. :thumb:


----------



## roman_back (May 8, 2007)

well the joke in my house is that he has herpes lol... :lol: is there anyway i could just treat the whole tank then if its a parasite?? 
here are his tankmates.. they all appear fine, and like i said his attitude, appitite and everything is fine. he dont act like he is sick at all.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Sure, you can treat the whole tank...

But if it's parasitic, the erythromycin or sulfa might not help. I advised that to keep the chances of infection down, while we try to determine what the cause is. I don't think it's a parasite, I'm willing to bet he just scraped the top of that bump off on something, but it's hard to be sure.

(Very nice blue socolofi there!)

I will be away from my pc for a few days, but Robin will check in with you, I'm sure. (On my way home to Kentucky!)


----------



## roman_back (May 8, 2007)

well the flesh lookin bump was first, and it actually looked like he had a pellet of food stuck in his nose, about 4 days ago is when it got worse, but the other large knots appeard about 2 weeks ago. but like i said it just started out with the fleshy looking bump first.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Try the antibiotics first and see how it goes!


----------

